# Thinking of trying Cyclocross



## HorTs (17 Sep 2014)

I'm thinking of giving Cyclocross a go.

I have a Tripster ATR which should be ok.

Would you recommend clipless or standard pedals?


----------



## ayceejay (17 Sep 2014)

clipless but practice getting on and off the bike (a lot) before you race. There are some useful videos online


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Sep 2014)

SPD pedals, Not SPD-SL ,otherwise you'll scrag the cleats very quickly and they are not ideal to clip in/out of during a race.


----------



## Milzy (17 Sep 2014)

I never got a feel for it. I like MTB & Road but feels weird been in between.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

ayceejay said:


> clipless but practice getting on and off the bike (a lot) before you race. There are some useful videos online



Getting off the bike 'cross-style' still seems to amaze some people, with the way you can go from riding to walking alongside it, in 'one easy step'
(&, if you do it right, the pedals are correctly placed to jump back on)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/sport/10162386.Top_honour_for_Three_Peaks_stalwart_Rawnsley/


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Sep 2014)

Once I have healed from my accident I too am thinking of giving cyclo cross a go. Any recommendations on bikes? I am looking to spend about £1500. Also coming from a road background, what should I be looking to practice the most?


----------



## palinurus (21 Sep 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Also coming from a road background, what should I be looking to practice the most?



Initially you'll need to get the mounting/ dismounting bit worked out before racing. If you don't already do so then it will help to do a little running- most early season cross races won't involve a great deal of running (since more of the course will be rideable) so you can develop this as the season progresses.

I found the dismount fairly straightforward but getting the remount took longer, I found these videos useful (especially the tip that you aren't trying to jump into the saddle, just get your thigh onto it with a motion like kicking a football).

Also useful to practice sprinting out of corners.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that, that will give me some bits to watch this week.
I see a lot of bikes have discs now, is there any major advantage or disadvantage to them or the cantilever calipers? I am looking at some of the focus Mares bikes at the moment and also the Caad X. I presume the cable operated bikes are not as good as the cable/hydraulic calipers?
I assume everyone uses SPD rather than spd sl pedals and cleats?


----------



## palinurus (21 Sep 2014)

'crossers use MTB type pedal systems. SPD are used widely. Also Time Atac, Crank Bros.

I'll let someone else comment on the brakes, I've only ever used Cantis.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2014)

Discs allow much greater clearance, so less chance of clogging, plus, they keep working better in said mud


However, if you have the luxury of spare-wheels, in case of a puncture, get your helper to practice first at home swapping them, so the disc goes straight in (& doesn't displace a pad)


----------



## ayceejay (21 Sep 2014)

Personally I find cantilever brakes a pain in the azz to adjust so perhaps discs will be easier on that score but I have yet to try them.
Incidentally there is another thread on this topic that you might want to look at.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Sep 2014)

Must admit I am tempted with one of these:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/norco/threshold-105-2015-cyclocross-bike-ec072586


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2014)

I picked up a Kona Jake for about £800. Disc brakes, tiagra, compact. Just changed the tyres out for decent cross 32mm, good to go.


----------



## Paul Walters (6 Oct 2014)

I have a Claud Butler Dalesman touring bike with Tektro canti brakes, and plenty of clearance for mudguards etc.... it also has cross-style bar top levers... if I strip off the pannier racks, mudguards and all the other clutter, would it make a passable cross bike (at least to let me have a go?) I noticed one novice female rider at the first race I've ever watched was riding a Dawes Horizon similarly stripped...... I heard her taking some disparaging comments from someone later, but didn't hear the details.... any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2014)

Paul Walters said:


> I have a Claud Butler Dalesman touring bike with Tektro canti brakes, and plenty of clearance for mudguards etc.... it also has cross-style bar top levers... if I strip off the pannier racks, mudguards and all the other clutter, would it make a passable cross bike (at least to let me have a go?) I noticed one novice female rider at the first race I've ever watched was riding a Dawes Horizon similarly stripped...... I heard her taking some disparaging comments from someone later, but didn't hear the details.... any thoughts anyone ?


Check some youtube videos of local cyclocross races (eg Ridley Scottish Series) and you will see a wide range of bike types as well as skills and fitness levels, but above all, everyone is having a ball of fun. You wont regret it.


----------

